

Desktop on the cloud - Kituz

I have ubuntu installed on my home pc. But, I need windows desktop for a task that will not last more than 15 days. Is there any one who rents virtual machines (I should have an option to install software I like on it)?
======
jbui
You could install a VM. That would be the easiest solution.

AWS EC2 lets you make a instance running Windows Server.

~~~
Kituz
will try. Thanks

------
Kituz
I think I found what I wanted - VMware Workstation

